# Chrissy: Six Month Review



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

A quick cat fix.

#1










#2










#3










#4










#5


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love your photos! If you are not a professional photographer you really should consider it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

That was a really lovely cat fix! Thanks. Neede that.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

What a beautiful cat!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you, I missed Chrissy.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

She is so exotic and beautiful! I love her markings.


----------

